# Asexual Club



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 10, 2009)

For any of us who fell off the Kinsey scale!

Members:
Koori Renchuu
Time Psyduck


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm joining


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 10, 2009)

Yay, first new member!

So Time Psyduck, is platonic love more important to you?  It is for me!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 11, 2009)

Not really, it's really not something I need. Most of the time I don't feel a need for anything more than good friends, although I think I feel lonely occasionally


----------

